# PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2015)

*PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt*

					PC Games Hardware begleitet Sie jetzt überall - egal ob auf Tablet, Smartphone, Kindle Fire oder im Browser. In diesem Artikel erfahren Sie nicht nur, welche Vorteile die brandneue Digitalausgabe bietet, sondern auch, wie das Angebot im Detail funktioniert und was bestehende Print-Abonnenten wissen sollten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt*


----------



## John Preston (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt*

Ich habe versucht ein Digital Abo abzuschliessen, leider funktioniert der Bestellvorgang nicht.

Freundliche Grüsse

JP


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt*



John Preston schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht ein Digital Abo abzuschliessen, leider funktioniert der Bestellvorgang nicht.
> 
> Freundliche Grüsse
> 
> JP



Kannst Du bitte genau sagen, was Du gemacht hast? Danke!


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Warum soll man eigentlich als Abonnent des Heftes für die digitale Version eigentlich mehr zahlen?
Außerdem immer Apps, Apps, Apps warum keine PDF?


----------



## Polyethylen (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich könnte mir echt ein reines Digital-Abo überlegen, nur mit einem Windows-Tablet ist man bei euch ganz schön benachteiligt, man hat nur diese nervige, ruckelige Browseranwendung. Ich möchte bitte eine downloadbare PDF, wo ich frei drin rumzoomen kann. Die Videos können ja verlinkt werden, die sollten nicht mit runtergeladen werden. 
So wie ich es ja verstanden habe, sind auch Videos enthalten? Dann kann ich mich wohl wirklich vom DVD-Abo lösen - wenn es ne PDF gibt


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich:  Solange eure Website mobil so aussieht wie in den Screenshots, werde ich nicht mal im Traum daran denken irgendein Produkt von euch auf abseits des PCs anzuschauen. 

Und auch ich muss die Frage stellen: Warum kein pdf ?!  Das ist nicht umsonst der internationale Standard und funktioniert wenigstens ...    

Ich möchte übrigens hinzufügen, dass die graue Leiste da oben nicht nur grafisch eine Katastrophe ist,  sondern auch keinerlei Funktion enthält.  Die Buttons funktionieren schlicht nicht auf Touchscreens.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich:  Solange eure Website mobil so aussieht wie in den Screenshots, werde ich nicht mal im Traum daran denken irgendein Produkt von euch auf abseits des PCs anzuschauen.



Hi,

Du bist mit Webseitenproblemen im völlig falschen Thread - bitte nutzen die bekannten Problemmelde-Threads dazu.
Davon ab bringen uns Screenshots nichts, wenn Du nicht dazu schreibst, auf welchem Gerät mit welchem OS und welcher Browserversion das gemacht wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Das ist doch eindeutig Windows Phone...


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du bist mit Webseitenproblemen im völlig falschen Thread - bitte nutzen die bekannten Problemmelde-Threads dazu.
> Davon ab bringen uns Screenshots nichts, wenn Du nicht dazu schreibst, auf welchem Gerät mit welchem OS und welcher Browserversion das gemacht wurde.



Ändert leider nichts daran, dass an der Kompatibilität für Mobilgeräte noch immer nichts verbessert wurde. Und im entsprechenden Thread haben wir das Thema auch schon lange genug durchgekaut, ohne das es etwas bringt.


Ich dachte die Designs von iOS, Android und WP wären recht offensichtlich unterscheidbar,   aber es ist ein WP.   Insofern erübrigt sich auch der Rest, da bei WP die Software auf allen Geräten gleich ist.


----------



## Bummsbirne (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem immer Apps, Apps, Apps warum keine PDF?




Hab mein DVD  Abo heute erstmal Digital geupgraded.

Ich dachte jetzt aber auch, dass ich mir die pdfs runterladen kann. Ich tipp die Ausgabe in der App (Galaxy Tab S) an und die wird geladen. Aber nur in der App.

Ich will das Heft gern aufm Smartphone,  tablet, Laptop und nem PC lesen. Da wär mir ein PDF ganz lieb. Da ist die Qualität auch besser. Aufm Tablet isses schon leicht unscharf. Liegt das an der hohen Auflösung des tablets? Ist warscheinlich ne kleinere Version des Heftes zwecks Speicherreduzierung. Von der PCGH DVD als Pdf war die Bildqualität um einiges besser. 

Würd da gern einmal ne gute PDF Version in top Qualität runterladen und das auf die Geräte verteilen.  Sprich, einmal 50mb oder wie groß son Heft ist runterladen. Und nicht ne unscharfe Variante  per app lesen.

Ist das lesen ohne Internet eigentlich möglich? Sprich, muss ich mich immer erst einloggen, kann dann off gehen und die vorher per eigenem  Wlan geladene Ausgabe lesen?

Wär ja blöd, wenn man das Heft unterwegs weiterlesen will und es wegen fehlender Inet Verbindung nicht möglich ist.


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Derzeit habe ich das Print-Magazin im Abo und bestelle mir dann jedes Jahr die DVD Ausgabe mit dem PDF-Jahresarchiv einzeln dazu, damit hier kein Altpapierlager entsteht.

Habe ich dann mit dem Digital Abo unbegrenzten Zugang zu allen PCGH Ausgaben ? Sind die Digital Version durchsuchbar ?

WIe sieht es auf lange Sicht mit einer Digital Version für Windows 10 aus ? Für mein Thinkpad 8....


----------



## MotDaD (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Wie ist es denn möglich zu einem bestehenden Print DVD-Plus Abo das Digitale Abo für 1€ mehr im Monat hinzuzufügen? Ich habe gerade den ganzen Vormittag sowohl auf PCGH.de, als auch auf der Computecseite und in meinem Computec-Profil die Option dazu gesucht, konnte sie aber nirgendwo finden ... ihr macht es einem nicht gerade leicht euch Geld zukommen zu lassen 

Auch über die Brower-App bekomme ich nur angeboten in neues Abo für 72€ abzuschließen, obwohl mein vorhandenes Print-Abo hinterlegt wurde und angezeigt wird ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummsbirne (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Also ich musste das auch per mail auf digital upgraden. Schreib einfach dem Computec Support ne mail.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Designs von iOS, Android und WP wären recht offensichtlich unterscheidbar,   aber es ist ein WP.   Insofern erübrigt sich auch der Rest, da bei WP die Software auf allen Geräten gleich ist.



Es gibt Windows Phone 7, Windows Phone 8/8.1 - a bisserl genauer wäre schon wichtig. Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



MotDaD schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn möglich zu einem bestehenden Print DVD-Plus Abo das Digitale Abo für 1€ mehr im Monat hinzuzufügen? Ich habe gerade den ganzen Vormittag sowohl auf PCGH.de, als auch auf der Computecseite und in meinem Computec-Profil die Option dazu gesucht, konnte sie aber nirgendwo finden ... ihr macht es einem nicht gerade leicht euch Geld zukommen zu lassen



Die Infos zum Thema stehen nun auch im Artikel drin, danke für die Rückfrage.


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

@ PCGH_Thilo

Ich benutze die App "Computec Kiosk" im iOS (iPad Air 2 Wifi+Cell 64 GB @ iOS 8.1.3) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und ich habe vor einige Monate probeweise 3 Hefte gekauft: Geforce GTX Handbuch + Ausgaben 01+02/2014 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und bin zufrieden. Kann man diese Käufe auch in die PCGH App migrieren? Oder wird die Computec Kiosk App in diese Richtung aktualisiert? Da ich an andere Hefte von SFT, PC Games, usw. interessiert bin, wäre mir lieber, wenn die App Computec Kiosk genau so aktualisiert wird. Dann sind alle meine Computec Hefte in eine einzelne App. Kannst du mir sagen, ob das geplant ist? Ich würde auch lieber die PCGH Hefte mit Videos+Bilder+Downloads in die Computec Kios haben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Thilo
> 
> Ich benutze die App "Computec Kiosk" im iOS (iPad Air 2 Wifi+Cell 64 GB @ iOS 8.1.3)
> 
> ...



Hi,

nein, zusammengefasst werden die leider nicht - das ist auch gar nicht möglich. Das sind zwei verschiedene Apps.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein, zusammengefasst werden die leider nicht - das ist auch gar nicht möglich. Das sind zwei verschiedene Apps.
> 
> Grüße, Thilo



In den Fall, werde ich irgendwann die gleiche Hefte mit Bilder + Videos im Computec Kiosk kaufen können?  Es ist irgendwie Blöd zwei Apps haben zu müssen, wenn man nur eine haben kann. 

Grüße, violinista7000


----------



## Krabbat (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hi,
Habe mir gerade ein 3 Monats Abo auf dem IPad geholt.
Aber von der Auflösung bin ich doch ziemlich enttäuscht. Da brauche ich nichtmal ranzuzoomen, um zu sehen, dass die Schrift nicht scharf ist. Also so kann man das echt kaum vernünftig lesen 
Und das plattformübergreifende lesen funktioniert auch nicht. Geht das nur als Print Kunde? Denn jedes Mal steht da, dass ich kein Abo habe, nur auf dem IPad wird das Abo angezeigt. Obwohl ich mich registriert habe und auf den Geräten auch angemeldet bin.
Oder was mache ich da falsch?

Also zumindest bei der Auflösung besteht wirklich noch Nachholbedarf! Ich wollte gerade den Test mit dem 5K Monitor lesen und kriege den jetzt in geschätzt weniger als FullHD, präsentiert. Das passt nicht ganz zusammen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Krabbat schrieb:


> Und das plattformübergreifende lesen funktioniert auch nicht. Geht das nur als Print Kunde? Denn jedes Mal steht da, dass ich kein Abo habe, nur auf dem IPad wird das Abo angezeigt. Obwohl ich mich registriert habe und auf den Geräten auch angemeldet bin.



Hi,

Hast Du Dich denn hier registriert?
https://4dp.4players.de/pressmatrix/de.computec/de.computec.pcgh.magazin/register

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> In den Fall, werde ich irgendwann die gleiche Hefte mit Bilder + Videos im Computec Kiosk kaufen können?  Es ist irgendwie Blöd zwei Apps haben zu müssen, wenn man nur eine haben kann.
> 
> Grüße, violinista7000



Hi,

ja, in der Computec App kriegst Du auch die Hefte mit Bilder und Videos.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Es wurde irgendwann mal verlautbart, das Abonnenten irgendwann mal den Vorteil von speziellen Goodies hier im Forum genießen sollten, bzw. mir war so, das der digitale Download des Magazins kostenfrei möglich sein sollte.

Wie ist es darum bestellt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Es wurde irgendwann mal verlautbart, das Abonnenten irgendwann mal den Vorteil von speziellen Goodies hier im Forum genießen sollten, bzw. mir war so, das *der digitale Download des Magazins kostenfrei* möglich sein sollte.
> 
> Wie ist es darum bestellt?



Hi,

ich habe das ganz sicher nicht versprochen. Solange wir erhebliche Kosten damit haben, kann ich nicht einfach mehr als 10.000 Leuten etwas schenken. 

Zumal es im Moment keinerlei Verbindung zwischen Forenaccount und Abo-"Account" gibt.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

"Zumal es im Moment keinerlei Verbindung zwischen Forenaccount und Abo-"Account" gibt."

So etwas war aber mal "angedacht"? Mag sein, das ich etwas irgenwo hier im Forum in den falschen Hals bekommen habe ....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> "Zumal es im Moment keinerlei Verbindung zwischen Forenaccount und Abo-"Account" gibt."
> 
> So etwas war aber mal "angedacht"? Mag sein, das ich etwas irgenwo hier im Forum in den falschen Hals bekommen habe ....



Zumindest die Verbindung könnte man herstellen, das wird dann aber aufwendig.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Atma (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Als ich die Überschrift des Artikels las war ich zunächst erfreut, dass es endlich eine vernünftige digitale Version geben wird. Als ich aber in den Kommentaren hier gelesen hab, dass quasi ein App-Zwang besteht war es auch schon vorbei mit der Freude. Warum bietet ihr keine PDF in vernünftiger Auflösung an? Gäbe es eine PDF Version eures Magazins hättet ihr einen Leser mehr, doch so wird es leider nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Atma schrieb:


> Warum bietet ihr keine PDF in vernünftiger Auflösung an?



Das bieten unsere Partner wie im Artikel erklärt ja an. Wir selbst können/wollen keine DRM-freie PDFs unters Volk werfen. Da mache ich es den Raubkopierern ja viel zu einfach, irgendein Schutz muss ja vorhanden sein. Ja, die Raubkopierer gibt es leider. Da muss dann leider auch die große Mehrheit der Leser darunter leiden.


----------



## FreezerX (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich habe mir per PCGH-App für mein Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (Full-HD Auflösung) die PCGH 03/2015 gekauft und bin mit dem Handling zufrieden. 
Allerdings habe ich auch 2 Kritikpunkte. Mir Nr. 1 kann ich leben, mit Nr. 2 aber leider nicht:

1. Das runde Icon, das andeutet Bilder in voller Größe anzeigen zu können,  verdeckt oft Teile des Bildtextes, und ich weiß nicht wie ich es löse
2. Die Auflösung finde ich zu gering. Texte, Grafiken und Diagramme sind in der Zoomstufe lesbar, aber sichtbar ausgewaschen. Ich denke es sollte sehr leicht möglich sein, eine sichtbar höhere Schärfe bereitzustellen


----------



## S754 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute ein Digital Abo abgeschlossen. Bin mit der App (iOS) zufrieden, es lädt zügig. Aber eigentlich will ich es am Rechner lesen. Die Website ist sehr träge und das Umblättern, Laden und Zoomen der Seiten dauert zum Teil eine Minute.  Es ruckelt sehr und so macht das Lesen keinen Spaß! 
Wieso ist es im Browser nicht so flüssig wie in der App? An der Hardware kanns nicht liegen (siehe Profil). Auf dem Rechner ist Windows 7 und Google Chrome installiert. Ich hoffe, dass man hier eine Lösung findet!

Gruß,
S754


----------



## Krabbat (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hast Du Dich denn hier registriert?
> https://4dp.4players.de/pressmatrix/de.computec/de.computec.pcgh.magazin/register
> ...



Hallo Thilo,

ja, das habe ich. Ich kann mich auch geräteübergreifend mit dem erstellten Account anmelden. Nur das Abo wird eben nur auf dem Ipad angezeigt. Vmtl. Erkennt die App hier die ITunes Verknüpfung, mit der das Abo abgeschlossen wurde... Nur der Account für das Geräteübergreifende lesen bekommt diese Aboverknüpfung nicht mit.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Krabbat schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> ja, das habe ich. Ich kann mich auch geräteübergreifend mit dem erstellten Account anmelden. Nur das Abo wird eben nur auf dem Ipad angezeigt. Vmtl. Erkennt die App hier die ITunes Verknüpfung, mit der das Abo abgeschlossen wurde... Nur der Account für das Geräteübergreifende lesen bekommt diese Aboverknüpfung nicht mit.



Der Kollege meint: "Bitte 1x die Ausgabe löschen auf dem iPad, auf dem iPad einloggen (oben rechts) und dann auf „Wiederherstellen“ klicken. Dann sollte es klappen. Damit wird die Ausgabe dann dem Account zugeordnet."


----------



## Krabbat (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der Kollege meint: "Bitte 1x die Ausgabe löschen auf dem iPad, auf dem iPad einloggen (oben rechts) und dann auf „Wiederherstellen“ klicken. Dann sollte es klappen. Damit wird die Ausgabe dann dem Account zugeordnet."



Irgentwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht 
Hab die Ausgaben auf dem IPad gelöscht, mich dann ausgeloggt (war ja noch angemeldet) und anschließend wieder eingeloggt. Dann auf Wiederherstellen geklickt und nach kurzer Zeit kam die Meldung, dass das erfolgreich war. 
Auf dem IPad konnte ich meine gekauften Ausgaben dann auch wieder runterladen und lesen und unter Abonements wurde mein aktuelles Abo auch wieder angezeigt.

Auf dem S4 (Android) habe ich mich dann auch wieder mit meinem Account angemeldet, aber dort wird nach wie vor kein Abo angezeigt und die Ausgaben, die auf dem IPad als gekauft verfügbar sind, könnte ich auf dem S4 nur erneut kaufen. Wiederherstellen auf dem S4 bringt logischer Weise auch nichts, da mit dem Google Account ja keine Käufe/Abos verknüpft sind.
Gleiches wie auf dem S4 gilt auch für die Browser Variante, auch da funktioniert es nicht.

Eine Abonummer muss ich doch nicht angeben, oder? Wüsste nicht, dass ich eine bekommen habe.
Ansonsten könnte ich das ja bei der Accountverwaltung angeben und damit das Abo freischalten...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Da bin mit meinem Latein auch am Ende. Bitte schicke das Ganze an appsupport@computec.de.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das bieten unsere Partner wie im Artikel erklärt ja an. Wir selbst können/wollen keine DRM-freie PDFs unters Volk werfen. Da mache ich es den Raubkopierern ja viel zu einfach, irgendein Schutz muss ja vorhanden sein. Ja, die Raubkopierer gibt es leider. Da muss dann leider auch die große Mehrheit der Leser darunter leiden.



Denkst du wirklich, dass man euer Heft nicht in den passenden Quellen findet?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Denkst du wirklich, dass man euer Heft nicht in den passenden Quellen findet?



Natürlich findet man das Heft. Aber ich muss nicht auch noch aktiv das Ganze fördern.


----------



## Krabbat (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da bin mit meinem Latein auch am Ende. Bitte schicke das Ganze an appsupport@computec.de.



Habs gerade nochmal über den Browser versucht:
Da gehts mittlerweile. Zwar steht auch da bei der Accountverwaltung noch, dass kein Abo vorhanden ist, aber die gekauften Ausgaben kann ich trotzdem lesen 
Mit der Android App gehts aber immer noch nicht. Etwas merkwürdig das ganze.
Ich warte mal noch ein paar Tage, vielleicht gehts dann ja auch auf dem S4 und sonst kann ich ja immernoch den Support anschreiben.
Ganz so wichtig ist das geräteübergreifende Lesen für mich auch wieder nicht.  Auf dem Tablet ist es eh am besten zu lesen.
Wichtiger wäre mir da schon eine höhere Auflösung  Mit der vorhandenen ist die Online Variante keine echte Alternative zum Heft.
Auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## S754 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe heute ein Digital Abo abgeschlossen. Bin mit der App (iOS) zufrieden, es lädt zügig. Aber eigentlich will ich es am Rechner lesen. Die Website ist sehr träge und das Umblättern, Laden und Zoomen der Seiten dauert zum Teil eine Minute.  Es ruckelt sehr und so macht das Lesen keinen Spaß!
> Wieso ist es im Browser nicht so flüssig wie in der App? An der Hardware kanns nicht liegen (siehe Profil). Auf dem Rechner ist Windows 7 und Google Chrome installiert. Ich hoffe, dass man hier eine Lösung findet!
> ...



Schade, dass sich dazu keiner äußert!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich dazu keiner äußert!



Wir können das bei uns überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Diese Wartezeiten kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Mal eine Frage:
Mir erschliesst sich aus den "Screenshots" in Google PlayStore nicht ob man da einfach die einzelnen Artikel aus der PCGH durchklicken kann, oder ob die PCGH als A4 Format/Papier auf das Smartphone/Tablet zurechtgestaucht wird.
Also gleiches Layout wie im Heft oder einzelne Artikel (wie auf der Main)?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



taks schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> Mir erschliesst sich aus den "Screenshots" in Google PlayStore nicht ob man da einfach die einzelnen Artikel aus der PCGH durchklicken kann, oder ob die PCGH als A4 Format/Papier auf das Smartphone/Tablet zurechtgestaucht wird.
> Also gleiches Layout wie im Heft oder einzelne Artikel (wie auf der Main)?



Gleiches Layout. Es gibt aber Text-Only-Blöcke, wenn man "zoomed". Das heißt, man kann das gescheit lesen.


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Könntest du mir einen Gefallen tun und ein paar Screenshots hochladen damit ich mir das auch vorstellen kann?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



taks schrieb:


> Könntest du mir einen Gefallen tun und ein paar Screenshots hochladen damit ich mir das auch vorstellen kann?



Ich versuche mich mal daran 

Erst die Großansicht, danach der "Zoom" mit Text Only.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hab nun raus gefunden wieso ich die App nicht gefunden habe.
Ist in meinem Land nicht verfügbar (wegen In-App-Käufen)... 
Muss mal wieder schauen wegen einem ausländischem Google-Account. Ist noch recht verzwickt so einen ein zu richten -.-

Aber vielen Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Also die Quali is echt nicht berauschend. Mein DVD Print Abo wird auch nicht in der App bzw. auf der Internet Seite angezeigt.

Naja, ansonsten gehts einigermaßen. Aber die BildQuali geht mir dich schon auf die Nüsse. Aufm Galaxy Tab S sieht das schon sehr unscharf aus. Ich find das is echt n Unding. Wird da bei euch in der Hinsicht in nächster Zeit was dran geändert?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Also die Quali is echt nicht berauschend. Mein DVD Print Abo wird auch nicht in der App bzw. auf der Internet Seite angezeigt.
> 
> Naja, ansonsten gehts einigermaßen. Aber die BildQuali geht mir dich schon auf die Nüsse. Aufm Galaxy Tab S sieht das schon sehr unscharf aus. Ich find das is echt n Unding. Wird da bei euch in der Hinsicht in nächster Zeit was dran geändert?



Mit der Bildqualität beschäftigen wir uns kommende Woche nach dieser Abgabe.

Wenn Dein Abo nicht geht, bitte das Problem an appsupport@computec.de schicken.


----------



## PeTig (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Schade, auch ich habe gedacht es geht endlich los mit der pdf-Variante für PC direkt vom Computec, ähnlich dem Plus-Abo bei GameStar. Mit diesem ganzen App-Lesekram werde ich nicht warm. Ich habe schon seit Jahren den Spiegel und die GameStar im Abo in pdf-Form. Leider sind das nur Ausnahmen und  diese strikte DRM-Haltung im E-Book und Printbereich immer noch sehr verbreitet. Auch die c't kauf ich mir deshalb nur alle Nase lang mal. Gäbe es davon eine vernünftige pdf-Variante, wäre ich auch da glücklicher Abonnemnt.  Die Musikindustrie hat schon lange erkannt, das man damit nicht wirklich voran kommen konnte. Bei der PC Games Hardware verstehe ich diese Haltung noch weniger, da sie ja sowieso bei anderen Shops in pdf-Form gekauft werden kann. Warum dann nicht auch gleich beim Verlag dirket??


----------



## rofl1436 (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Das mag sich jetzt vielleicht Blöd anhören aber wo genau finde ich mein Abo-Nr? 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Auf jeden Fall steht die beim Print Abo hinten auf der Rückseite der Folie, über dem Adressfeld.  Direkt über deiner Adresse.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PeTig schrieb:


> Schade, auch ich habe gedacht es geht endlich los mit der pdf-Variante für PC direkt vom Computec, ähnlich dem Plus-Abo bei GameStar. Mit diesem ganzen App-Lesekram werde ich nicht warm. Ich habe schon seit Jahren den Spiegel und die GameStar im Abo in pdf-Form. Leider sind das nur Ausnahmen und  diese strikte DRM-Haltung im E-Book und Printbereich immer noch sehr verbreitet. Auch die c't kauf ich mir deshalb nur alle Nase lang mal. Gäbe es davon eine vernünftige pdf-Variante, wäre ich auch da glücklicher Abonnemnt.  Die Musikindustrie hat schon lange erkannt, das man damit nicht wirklich voran kommen konnte. Bei der PC Games Hardware verstehe ich diese Haltung noch weniger, da sie ja sowieso bei anderen Shops in pdf-Form gekauft werden kann. Warum dann nicht auch gleich beim Verlag dirket??



Gegenfrage: Wenn es PCGH-PDFs schon lange bei Alternativanbietern gibt, warum kaufst Du dann nicht einfach die?


----------



## PeTig (4. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wenn es PCGH-PDFs schon lange bei Alternativanbietern gibt, warum kaufst Du dann nicht einfach die?



Weil es irgendwann letztes Jahr mal eine Newsmeldung auf der Homepage gab, das im Zusammenhang mit der neuen Webseite auch eine Integration von Abobereich und Webseite geben soll. So wie ich das damals verstanden hatte, sollte das eine Verlinkung sein ähnlich wie GameStar Plus (damals noch GameStar Premium). Zumindest habe ich das noch so in Erinnerung. Ist aber auch schon einige Zeit her.


----------



## Icedaft (4. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PeTig schrieb:


> Weil es irgendwann letztes Jahr mal eine Newsmeldung auf der Homepage gab, das im Zusammenhang mit der neuen Webseite auch eine Integration von Abobereich und Webseite geben soll. So wie ich das damals verstanden hatte, sollte das eine Verlinkung sein ähnlich wie GameStar Plus (damals noch GameStar Premium). Zumindest habe ich das noch so in Erinnerung. Ist aber auch schon einige Zeit her.



Danke, dann hatte ich doch keine Hallusinassionen... (Weil Thilo diese Anfrage diesbezüglich von mir verneint hat...)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PeTig schrieb:


> Weil es irgendwann letztes Jahr mal eine Newsmeldung auf der Homepage gab, das im Zusammenhang mit der neuen Webseite auch eine Integration von Abobereich und Webseite geben soll. So wie ich das damals verstanden hatte, sollte das eine Verlinkung sein ähnlich wie GameStar Plus (damals noch GameStar Premium). Zumindest habe ich das noch so in Erinnerung. Ist aber auch schon einige Zeit her.





Icedaft schrieb:


> Danke, dann hatte ich doch keine *HALLUZINATIONEN*... (Weil Thilo diese Anfrage diesbezüglich von mir verneint hat...)



Ich habe sicher nie gesagt, wann das kommt. Dass wir darüber nachdenken und dass ich das gerne hätte, steht auf einem anderen Zettel.

Ich habe da jetzt eine relativ konkrete Idee, muss dazu aber noch einiges an Technikkram klären (Aboschnittstellen, Verknüpfung mit Foren-Account usw.). Ich melde mich wieder.


----------



## polaQue (5. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

moin Freunde  

mein erster Beitrag ☺...  Bin seit Anbeginn der Zeit irgendwann um die 2000er Jahre Fan und hab von Anfang an mitgelesen   Etliche Ex Freundinnen ,  Elektronik Ausbildung und Semester meines Studiums später,  hab ich den Weg wieder zurück zu euch gefunden in Form eines abos (digital und Print) 

auf die alt gewohnte Qualität der Hefte freue ich mich Ich schon  ... Hätte aber noch eine Frage bezüglich des Digitalen Abos -  und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da schneller helfen als der Kundenservice von euch  

ich dachte nach meiner Bestellung ab dem 02.03 würde ich die Ausgabe 04/2015 lesen können und ab dieser Ausgabe alle folgenden 12 Stück für 1 Jahr. Nun ist es aber so das wenn ich mich nicht versehen habe ich alle pcgh Zeitschriften von 2012 bis heute lesen kann. Also quasi anklicken,  kurz laden lassen und dann drin zoomen und lesen. wieso ist das so? hoffe ich hab euer System jetzt nicht gehackt 

 Besitze ich jetzt in meinem Account alle Zeitschriften von 2012 bis jetzt... sodass ich sie im Jahre 2027 noch anschauen bzw laden und lesen könnte oder kann man immer nur die letzten 3 Jahre lesen? Wirklich total schade das man die PDFs nicht als solche ganz herunterladen kann. Ich würde mir echt sowas wünschen. Mit dem Kauf eines digitalabos dann die Rechte der Zeitschriften zu erwerben um sie als PDF haben zu können. 


Warum? Weil ich manchmal viel retro Kram bei ebay kaufen und wissen will was ich da kaufe und nochmal nachschlagen möchte. 
würde mich wirklich herzlich um eine Antwort freuen... Gruß Graziano


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hallo Graziano,

Ja, es stimmt, mit dem Abo hast Du Zugriff auf alle bisher dort hinterlegten Hefte - die gehen aktuell bis 2012 zurück. Solange Du Abonnent bist, kannst Du darauf auch zugreifen. Bis zum Jahr 2027 

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Bummsbirne (5. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Also bei mir steht, wenn ich zb Ausgaben von 2014 anschauen will nach so 19 Seiten sowas wie" Deine Probe Lesezeit ist beendet.

Konnte da gestern nur die 2015er Ausgaben öffnen. 

N bissl buggy das Ganze.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht, wenn ich zb Ausgaben von 2014 anschauen will nach so 19 Seiten sowas wie" Deine Probe Lesezeit ist beendet.
> 
> Konnte da gestern nur die 2015er Ausgaben öffnen.
> 
> N bissl buggy das Ganze.



Bist Du da denn registrierter Abonnent?


----------



## Bummsbirne (6. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Dvd Abonnement bin ich seit Jahren.
Digital hab ich seit Februar.  Das funzt auch.Die Januar Ausgabe konnte ich auch lesen. Nur halt 2014 nicht.
Und ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass ich die 2014er auch lesen kann. Hab die zwar schon alle als Pdf aber halt nicht aufm Phone.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Dvd Abonnement bin ich seit Jahren.
> Digital hab ich seit Februar.  Das funzt auch.Die Januar Ausgabe konnte ich auch lesen. Nur halt 2014 nicht.
> Und ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass ich die 2014er auch lesen kann. Hab die zwar schon alle als Pdf aber halt nicht aufm Phone.



Schickst Du das Problem bitte an appsupport@computec.de? Das muss eigentlich gehen.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Deimos (11. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo Graziano,
> 
> Ja, es stimmt, mit dem Abo hast Du Zugriff auf alle bisher dort hinterlegten Hefte - die gehen aktuell bis 2012 zurück. Solange Du Abonnent bist, kannst Du darauf auch zugreifen. Bis zum Jahr 2027
> 
> Grüße, Thilo



Durfte ich eben auch feststellen (bin erstmalig Abonnent, davor einfach regelmässiger Käufer). Wirklich coole Sache!


----------



## Hombracho (18. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Schon verrückt... Ein Magazin, das den PC schon im Namen trägt, aber keine App für Windows (Phone) anbietet...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Hombracho schrieb:


> Schon verrückt... Ein Magazin, das den PC schon im Namen trägt, aber keine App für Windows (Phone) anbietet...



Der Zusammenhang ist zwar SO weit hergeholt, dass ich fast den Tränen nahe bin, aber ich verstehe, worauf Du hinaus willst. 

Unser Dienstleister arbeitet bereits daran. Auch wenn die Verbreitungszahlen unter unseren Lesern nahe des Promillebereichs sind. Kann sich ja ändern, ich fände das gut.


----------



## bans3i (24. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hi,

habe zum Heft auch das Digitalabo dazu genommen. 

Leider stören mich in der Browseransicht (epaper.pcgameshardware.de) zwei Sachen enorm:

1. Das blättern geht extrem langsam. Nach jedem blättern wird quasi neu geladen. Kann man das nicht irgendwie besser lösen?
2. Die Qualität ist mir viel zu niedrig. In der 1. Zoomstufe fängt der Text schon an verwaschen auszusehen. Generell ist der Text irgendwie unscharf. Ich kenne auch die Textansicht, aber ich würde das lieber gerne so lesen können, wie auch im Heft.

Könnt ihr das verbessern?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



bans3i schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe zum Heft auch das Digitalabo dazu genommen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

1. Womit surfst Du denn die Seite an (Browser, Verbindung)? Damit wir das besser nachvollziehen können.
2. An der Schärfe arbeitet unser Dienstleister, da sind wir selbst nicht zufrieden. Wir bleiben da auf jeden Fall dran.

Danke


----------



## bans3i (24. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Womit surfst Du denn die Seite an (Browser, Verbindung)? Damit wir das besser nachvollziehen können.
> 2. An der Schärfe arbeitet unser Dienstleister, da sind wir selbst nicht zufrieden. Wir bleiben da auf jeden Fall dran.
> ...



1. Ich habe es mit Chrome und Safari unter OSX versucht. Unter Windows verwende ich Chrome, da hab ich es aber nicht probiert, weil mein Rechner gerade auf die neue GPU wartet (). Ich habe hier eine 50/10er Leitung, und bin aus Österreich. Habe gerade gestoppt und das dauert wirklich über 2 Sekunden lang. Auf dem iPhone mit der Newsstand App geht das viel besser.
2. Ok super!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



bans3i schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe es mit Chrome und Safari unter OSX versucht. Unter Windows verwende ich Chrome, da hab ich es aber nicht probiert, weil mein Rechner gerade auf die neue GPU wartet (). Ich habe hier eine 50/10er Leitung, und bin aus Österreich. Habe gerade gestoppt und das dauert wirklich über 2 Sekunden lang. Auf dem iPhone mit der Newsstand App geht das viel besser.
> 2. Ok super!



Puh, OSX können wir hier nicht testen. In meinem Firefox hier braucht das auf jeden Fall keine 2 Sekunden, das wäre inakzeptabel.


----------



## bans3i (24. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Puh, OSX können wir hier nicht testen. In meinem Firefox hier braucht das auf jeden Fall keine 2 Sekunden, das wäre inakzeptabel.



Ich baue dann kurz meine Not Graka in den Rechner und dann teste ich das nochmal.


----------



## Grestorn (24. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Unser Dienstleister arbeitet bereits daran. Auch wenn die Verbreitungszahlen unter unseren Lesern nahe des Promillebereichs sind. Kann sich ja ändern, ich fände das gut.



Ich auch ...


----------



## Stryke7 (24. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Unser Dienstleister arbeitet bereits daran. Auch wenn die Verbreitungszahlen unter unseren Lesern nahe des Promillebereichs sind. Kann sich ja ändern, ich fände das gut.



Laut KantarWorldPanel liegt der Anteil von Windows in Deutschland mittlerweile bei 9%,  das kann man langsam ernst nehmen. Ist immer hin schon halb so viel wie die deutlich länger auf dem Markt existierenden iOS-Geräte. 

Natürlich ist Android nach wie vor Spitzenreiter, und in technisch versierten Gruppen noch stärker vertreten als sonst (das zeigte auch die foreninterne Erhebung, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

Für die Zukunft würde ich auch eine stärkere Gleichverteilung zwischen iOS und Windows voraussagen. In Frankreich und Italien beispielsweise ist der Unterschied schon nicht mehr groß ...  (13 zu 18  bzw 13 zu 20 %)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Laut KantarWorldPanel liegt der Anteil von Windows in Deutschland mittlerweile bei 9%,  das kann man langsam ernst nehmen. Ist immer hin schon halb so viel wie die deutlich länger auf dem Markt existierenden iOS-Geräte.
> 
> Natürlich ist Android nach wie vor Spitzenreiter, und in technisch versierten Gruppen noch stärker vertreten als sonst (das zeigte auch die foreninterne Erhebung, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).
> 
> Für die Zukunft würde ich auch eine stärkere Gleichverteilung zwischen iOS und Windows voraussagen. In Frankreich und Italien beispielsweise ist der Unterschied schon nicht mehr groß ...  (13 zu 18  bzw 13 zu 20 %)



Da verlasse ich mich lieber auf meine eigenen Zahlen. 
Zumal man ja sehen muss, was die 100 Prozent sind. Das sind Desktop + Mobile. Nehme ich nur Mobile, liegt der Marktanteil natürlich höher.

Wie gesagt, ich hätte auch gerne Windows Phone, das kommt auch, aber ich kann den Dienstleister verstehen, dass er da bisher nicht die Mega-Prio drauf hatte.


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

So lang es keine App gibt, wird der WinPhone Anteil doch naturgemäß recht klein sein  

Zählt ihr auch die User, die ausschließlich über Tapatalk auf das Forum von einem WinPhone aus zugreifen? Das wär dann ich. Die Webseite les ich nicht auf dem Handy.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> So lang es keine App gibt, wird der WinPhone Anteil doch naturgemäß recht klein sein
> 
> Zählt ihr auch die User, die ausschließlich über Tapatalk auf das Forum von einem WinPhone aus zugreifen? Das wär dann ich. Die Webseite les ich nicht auf dem Handy.



Tapatalk ist ja nicht unsere App, von daher haben wir da auch keine Zahlen.


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich werd mal 'n Bot schreiben, der 24/7 vom WinPhone aus auf die PCGH Webseite zugreift ... und das dann noch per Trojaner an möglichst viele verteilen. Damit Eure Zahlen passen und sich das Engangement vor dem Management besser rechtfertigen lässt.


----------



## Track11 (25. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Wo bitte kann ich meine ABonummer und meine PLZ eingeben um etwas freizuschalten?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Track11 schrieb:


> Wo bitte kann ich meine ABonummer und meine PLZ eingeben um etwas freizuschalten?



PCGH digital lesen: Apps für iOS, Android und Kindle Fire sowie Browser-Anwendung erklärt

Rufen Sie dazu entweder im Browser diese Adresse  auf oder klicken Sie in der iOS-, Android- oder Kindle-App rechts oben  auf das Symbol mit den drei Linien und wählen Sie den Menüpunkt "Mein  Account /Share" - "Registrieren" aus. Falls Sie bereits  Digital-Abo-Kunde von Computec-Magazinen sind, können Sie direkt nach  der Registrierung Ihre Abo-Nummer und Ihre Postleitzahl eingeben, um die  Ausgaben herunterzuladen.


----------



## Hombracho (1. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang ist zwar SO weit hergeholt,  dass ich fast den Tränen nahe bin, aber ich verstehe, worauf Du hinaus  willst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spätestens mit Windows 10 wird sich da ja definitiv ändern. Jeder, der einen Rechner mit Windows 7 oder 8 daheim hat, wird früher oder später auf das neue Windows upgraden. Den Gedanken mit der Verbreitung kann man dann wohl nur noch auf Windows Phone beziehen... Aber da das App-Modell von Windows 10 es ermöglicht, Apps für Mobile und Desktop zu veröffentlichen, ist es in meinen Augen bald Pflicht, auch Apps für Windows anzubieten. Die Verbreitung wird ab Sommer sehr wohl gegeben sein. Wenn dann von Euch auch was kommt, würden sich sicher ein paar Leder mehr oberhalb der Promillegrenze über eine App freuen. Mich eingeschlossen


----------



## Hombracho (1. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe das ganz sicher nicht versprochen. Solange wir erhebliche  Kosten damit haben, kann ich nicht einfach mehr als 10.000 Leuten etwas  schenken.
> 
> ...



Dieses Konzept würde ich auch mal überdenken. Ich habe zum Beispiel ein Abo der deutschen WIRED. Und dort kann man auch jedes Magazin digital herunterladen, owohl man das Print-Mag zu Hause hat. Ist ein super Service, den ich nicht mehr missen will. So etwas hat definitiv Zukunft und sollte von viel mehr Verlagen angeboten werden. So teuer kann es doch nicht sein, einen Login-Bereich für Abonnenten zu erstellen und das PDF auf nem Server zum Download bereitzustellen.


----------



## umue55 (2. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Edit: Passt hier glaub ich besser hin.

Hallo, besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit ein Heft, welches ich mir als  Onlineversion für den Browser gekauft habe, auch herunterzuladen ?
Wenn ja, wie mach ich das ?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



umue55 schrieb:


> Edit: Passt hier glaub ich besser hin.
> 
> Hallo, besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit ein Heft, welches ich mir als  Onlineversion für den Browser gekauft habe, auch herunterzuladen ?
> Wenn ja, wie mach ich das ?
> Danke für eure Hilfe.



Nein, direkt herunterladen geht leider nicht.


----------



## Schiggy (2. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Habe die App gestern auf dem Tablet genutzt und wollte anschließend meine Einkäufe auch auf dem Smartphone sehen. Dort wurde ich aufgefordert die gekaufte Ausgabe erneut zu bezahlen, was ich sehr verwirrend finde. Es hat mich sehr viel Zeit und nerven gekostet die Schaltfläche "Wiederherstellen" zu finden  und zu schnallen wozu sie da ist.
Auch wenn ich die Ausgabe auf dem zweiten Gerät noch nicht geladen habe, sollte die App mir dennoch anzeigen können, dass ich die Ausgabe bereits gekauft habe ohne, dass ich auf einen Knopf "Wiederherstellen" drücken muss.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Schiggy schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Ausgabe auf dem zweiten Gerät noch nicht geladen habe, sollte die App mir dennoch anzeigen können, dass ich die Ausgabe bereits gekauft habe ohne, dass ich auf einen Knopf "Wiederherstellen" drücken muss.



Da hast Du natürlich ungeschränkt Recht, wir sprechen mit dem Dienstleister.


----------



## crys_ (3. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das ihr die Auflösung der Digitalausgabe erhöht? Texte sind gerade wenn man bisschen zoomt echt unschön zu lesen


----------



## Schiggy (3. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



crys_ schrieb:


> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das ihr die Auflösung der Digitalausgabe erhöht? Texte sind gerade wenn man bisschen zoomt echt unschön zu lesen


Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Komischerweise sind die Texte in Chrome verschwommener als in Firefox. Habe mal einen Ausschnitt (bei Zoom Stufe 1):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man genau hinsieht, fällt auf, dass nicht alles verschwommen ist, sondern auch schärfere Bereiche da sind. Man kann es lesen aber schön ist es nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



crys_ schrieb:


> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das ihr die Auflösung der Digitalausgabe erhöht? Texte sind gerade wenn man bisschen zoomt echt unschön zu lesen



Das ist eine der wichtigsten Themen für uns, aktuell liegt der Ball beim Dienstleister.


----------



## Dolomedes (5. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Also bei all dem, weiss irgendwer wie ich ich es schaffe meine in der App gekauften Ausgaben auch im Browser am Pc zu lesen ?
Ich will mir was ausdrucken und tue jetzt ne stunde rum, da ich wenig zeit habe hab ich jetzt ne mail geschrieben und wende mich angenehmeren dingen zu XD


----------



## AlpineRider (10. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich habe unter https://4dp.4players.de/pressmatrix/de.computec/de.computec.pcgh.magazin/register einen Account erstellt, um mir probeweise mal die aktuelle Ausgabe für die Browser-Version zu kaufen.

Wo kann ich die Registrierungsdetails wie bspw. das Passwort ändern? Weder unter obigem Link, noch unter pcgh.de/epaper kann ich was finden. Unter zweiterem Link kann ich mich nur einloggen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolomedes (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Also bei all dem, weiss irgendwer wie ich ich es schaffe meine in der App gekauften Ausgaben auch im Browser am Pc zu lesen ?
> Ich will mir was ausdrucken und tue jetzt ne stunde rum, da ich wenig zeit habe hab ich jetzt ne mail geschrieben und wende mich angenehmeren dingen zu XD



HALLO !!! 
Das Problem besteht für mich immer noch, ich kann NICHT Plattform übergreifend lesen.

Ich kann mich bei beiden Seiten anmelden, eine abo nummer besitze ich nicht.
Aber Am pc steht immer ich soll die Ausgabe kaufen !

Danke im vorraus.

p.s. Auf dem Tablet ist das intro immer noch unscharf.


----------



## Invisiblo (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Moin,

bekomme ich im Apple Zeitungskiosk tatsächlich das gesamte Jahresarchiv 2014 (=12 vollständige Ausgaben) für 5,99 € oder bezieht sich der Preis auf etwas anderes?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hi,

das ist unser Angebot: Auf Android, iOS und im Web lesen: Die PCGH-Jahresarchive ab 2011 für je nur ? 5,99


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Im Artikel steht das man das Digitalabo per Paypal abschliessen kann, aber ich habe kein Paypal, gibt es eine andere Zahlungsmöglichkeit dafür?? Sorry falls die Frage schon beantwortet wurde, liegt an der Hitze das ich es übersehen habe.


----------



## Thaiminater (10. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hi, 
Ich hab nen Problem hab mir 2 Ausgaben Online gekauft und kann die jetzt nicht anschauen da steht dass ich dass ende der Leseprobe erreicht habe aber wenn ich dann auf kaufen gehe dann kommt Problem 7 Item already owned


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hab nen Problem hab mir 2 Ausgaben Online gekauft und kann die jetzt nicht anschauen da steht dass ich dass ende der Leseprobe erreicht habe aber wenn ich dann auf kaufen gehe dann kommt Problem 7 Item already owned



Bitte wende dich an appsupport@computec.de


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Habe mir gerade ein Heft gekauft. Die Möglichkeit, einzelne Ausgaben ohne Abo zu kaufen, ist super! 

Die technische Umsetzung ist ebenfalls gut, insbesondere das Preloading auf meinem gedrosselten Smartphone. Hab bisher nur eine Sache zu meckern: Warum kann ich nicht stufenlos mit dem Mausrad reinzoomen, sondern muss jedes Mal mit der Maus den Knopf ansteuern?


----------



## antonrumata (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich würde die PCGH digital gern auf einem Windows Phone lesen. Ist denn inzwischen eine App in der Entwicklung? Windows Phone 10 ist doch bald fertig und die Smartphones haben mittlerweile auch schon eine gewisse Verbreitung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



antonrumata schrieb:


> Ich würde die PCGH digital gern auf einem Windows Phone lesen. Ist denn inzwischen eine App in der Entwicklung? Windows Phone 10 ist doch bald fertig und die Smartphones haben mittlerweile auch schon eine gewisse Verbreitung.



Da habe ich leider noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## antonrumata (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Inwieweit werden die zur Zeit kostenlosen Jahresausgaben von 2000 bis 2010 beim Lesen im Browser heruntergeladen?
Auf meinem Androidtablet dauert das Laden recht lange.
Eine App für ein WinSmartphone wünsche ich mir sehr.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



antonrumata schrieb:


> Inwieweit werden die zur Zeit kostenlosen Jahresausgaben von 2000



da fehlt wohl was.


----------



## antonrumata (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> da fehlt wohl was.




Auf einem Smartphone dauert das Schreiben etwas.😊


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



antonrumata schrieb:


> Inwieweit werden die zur Zeit kostenlosen Jahresausgaben von 2000 bis 2010 beim Lesen im Browser heruntergeladen?
> Auf meinem Androidtablet dauert das Laden recht lange.
> Eine App für ein WinSmartphone wünsche ich mir sehr.



Für Android würde ich die App nutzen und nicht den Browser.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Für Android würde ich die App nutzen und nicht den Browser.



Ich habe mir die App auf meinem Samsung TAB 3 Lite installiert und wollte auch gleich die Jahresarchive offline lesbar machen.

Das Problem sind die 8GB Speicher vom Tablet, warum kann ich die APP nicht auf die SD Karte (32GB) verschieben??

Der Punkt ist im System ausgegraut, *ich würde eine Verschiebungsmöglichkeit der App auf die SD Karte sehr befürworten!
*
So musste ich die Jahresarchive wieder löschen um genug Speicher für´s Tablet zu haben. 

So ist die App für mich nutzlos.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die App auf meinem Samsung TAB 3 Lite installiert und wollte auch gleich die Jahresarchive offline lesbar machen.
> 
> Das Problem sind die 8GB Speicher vom Tablet, warum kann ich die APP nicht auf die SD Karte (32GB) verschieben??
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiss kannst du bei Android Allgemein keine Apps auf die Speicherkarte verschieben, das geht meines Wissens nach nur bei Windows.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kannst du bei Android Allgemein keine Apps auf die Speicherkarte verschieben, das geht meines Wissens nach nur bei Windows.



Doch, ich glaube irgendwie geht das bei Android auch.  

Richtig komfortabel geht das aber nur bei Windows. Dort kann man sie auch einfach als default-Installationsort auswählen.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Es geht sicher auch bei Android, nur muss es die App wohl zulassen.

Habe einige Spiele auf die SD verschoben, es bleibt nur ein kleiner Teil zum starten auf dem internen Speicher zurück.

Gerade bei Navis für die Maps und Spiele wie z.B. Pflanzen vs Zombies2 kommen da schnell einige GB zusammen.

Ich konnte einige Jahrgänge runterladen, nach 3,2 GB vom internen Speicher war das Tablet dann lahmgelegt. 

Es würde ja schon reichen die *offline* Hefte auf der SD Karte abzulegen, so schwer kann es ja nicht sein,
andere Apps wie Navigon schaffen das ja auch. 

Gerade im Urlaub macht es Laune in alten Ausgaben herumzuschmökern, nur lade ich die dann nicht per Netz herunter.


PS: Unter Einstellungen>Apps>"Appname">Speicher "Auf SD Karte verschieben" wird man fündig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Unser Anbietet bietet das halt im Moment nicht an. Ich kann nicht sagen, wann das kommt.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Unser Anbietet bietet das halt im Moment nicht an. Ich kann nicht sagen, wann das kommt.



Sehr schade, aber ich hoffe mal, da es jetzt bekannt ist, irgendwann in der Zukunft integriert wird.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Kurze Verständnisfrage, bzgl. der Browseranwendung. Als PDF kann man die Hefte dort nicht herunterladen? Sprich, man ist zwingend an die Plattform gebunden?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kurze Verständnisfrage, bzgl. der Browseranwendung. Als PDF kann man die Hefte dort nicht herunterladen? Sprich, man ist zwingend an die Plattform gebunden?



Eine Downloadfunktion gibt es da nicht, nein. Aber alle Ausgaben lassen sich nach Anmeldung plattformübergreifend lesen, ob App oder Web.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Und was ist, wenn ich dort diverse Hefte kaufe, und dann PCGH in 5 Jahren entscheidet die Plattform dicht zu machen? Oder (worst case) insolvent geht? Was passiert dann mit den erworbenen Inhalten? Gibt es dazu einen Passus in irgendwelchen AGBs oder so?

P.S.: Danke für die prompte Rückmeldung. Schnell wie der Blitz.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn ich dort diverse Hefte kaufe, und dann PCGH in 5 Jahren entscheidet die Plattform dicht zu machen? Oder (worst case) insolvent geht? Was passiert dann mit den erworbenen Inhalten? Gibt es dazu einen Passus in irgendwelchen AGBs oder so?
> 
> P.S.: Danke für die prompte Rückmeldung. Schnell wie der Blitz.



Das Risiko musst du eingehen.  Bei PCGH würde mich das jetzt nicht mal so sehr stören,  willst du noch mal einen alten Hardware-Test lesen? 

Bei Institutionen wie Steam sorgt mich das viel mehr.   Oder besser gesagt bei den unfähigen Klonen davon, wie zB Uplay.


----------



## Norisk699 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hallo, der Thread hier ist ja schon etwas eingestaubt. Ich habe eine Frage zum epaper:

Sehe ich es richtig, dass mittlerweile die meisten Computec-Zeitschriften (PCGH / PCG / N-ZONE / usw.) als epaper im pdf-Format zum Download erhältlich sind und nicht mehr nur über eine App?

Das wäre für mich tatsächlich ein Grund, meine diversen Abos auf "+epaper pdf" upgraden zu lassen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Hallo, der Thread hier ist ja schon etwas eingestaubt. Ich habe eine Frage zum epaper:
> 
> Sehe ich es richtig, dass mittlerweile die meisten Computec-Zeitschriften (PCGH / PCG / N-ZONE / usw.) als epaper im pdf-Format zum Download erhältlich sind und nicht mehr nur über eine App?
> 
> Das wäre für mich tatsächlich ein Grund, meine diversen Abos auf "+epaper pdf" upgraden zu lassen...



Es gibt nun beides.

Alle Infos findest Du hier: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal


----------



## Norisk699 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt nun beides.
> 
> Alle Infos findest Du hier: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal




Super, danke für die Info!
Der Artikel (Link) ist ja auch brandneu 

Werde mir zum Testen ob ich mit dem Lesen auf dem Tablet klarkomme gleich mal das Radeon-Sonderheft holen.


----------



## Norisk699 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Update: 
Nachdem ich mit dem epaper-Lesen des Radeon-Sonderhefts auf meinem alten Tablet recht zufrieden war, habe ich nun erfolgreich alle meine Computec-Abos auf Magazin+epaper umgestellt.
Funktioniert super, endlich mal eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für meine vielen Zugfahrten 

Das habt Ihr echt gut gemacht @ computec und @wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Update:
> Nachdem ich mit dem epaper-Lesen des Radeon-Sonderhefts auf meinem alten Tablet recht zufrieden war, habe ich nun erfolgreich alle meine Computec-Abos auf Magazin+epaper umgestellt.
> Funktioniert super, endlich mal eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für meine vielen Zugfahrten
> 
> Das habt Ihr echt gut gemacht @ computec und @wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist



Das liest man doch gerne.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. März 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich würde gerne die digitalen Ausgaben die ich erworben habe auch auf meinem Handy lesen können.
Leider sagt er mir da nur ich müsse die Ausgaben kaufen.
Ich habe dann einfach mal versucht den Kaufbutton anzuklicken, in der Hoffnung dass die App ihrem Fauxpas erkennt.
Sobald ich jedoch den Kaufbutton anklicke, zeigt er mir eine Fehlermeldung mit dem Inhalt "Beim Kauf ist leider etwas schief gegangen. Problem : 7 : Item Already Owned"
Und zum plattformübergreifenden Lesen will er mich nicht anmelden, weil ich keinen Abocode habe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die digitalen Ausgaben die ich erworben habe auch auf meinem Handy lesen können.
> Leider sagt er mir da nur ich müsse die Ausgaben kaufen.
> Ich habe dann einfach mal versucht den Kaufbutton anzuklicken, in der Hoffnung dass die App ihrem Fauxpas erkennt.
> Sobald ich jedoch den Kaufbutton anklicke, zeigt er mir eine Fehlermeldung mit dem Inhalt "Beim Kauf ist leider etwas schief gegangen. Problem : 7 : Item Already Owned"



Was genau hast Du denn gekauft und auf welchem Gerät?


----------



## Xaphyr (4. März 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Auf meinem Samsung Galaxy Tab 4, Android 4.4.2, diverse Ausgaben des Magazins, zuletzt die aktuelle.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Auf meinem Samsung Galaxy Tab 4, Android 4.4.2, diverse Ausgaben des Magazins, zuletzt die aktuelle.



Und Du kaufst das direkt über unsere PCGH-App?

Hast Du mal auf dem Smartphone die "Wiederherstellung" rechts im Reiter versucht?


----------



## Xaphyr (4. März 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Oh man *facepalm* da hätte ich auch mal selbst drauf kommen können... 
Vielen lieben Dank und viel Glück bei deiner Bootproblematik. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Oh man *facepalm* da hätte ich auch mal selbst drauf kommen können...
> Vielen lieben Dank und viel Glück bei deiner Bootproblematik. ^^



Naja, das ist ja nicht selbsterklärend. 
Klappt aber eigentlich immer.

Ich habe bald einen neuen PC, Problem gelöst.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. März 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Noja, so gehts natürlich auch. ^^


----------



## MDJ (12. April 2016)

*PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Abo mit Upgrade:
Habe mein Print-Abo vor paar Tagen auf Print-Online-Kombination umgestellt. Allerdings habe ich online nur Zugriff auf eine einzige, die neueste Ausgabe (PDF sowie über iOS-App). Sollte ich nicht auch auf andere ältere Ausgaben Zugriff haben? Oder wenigstens die Ausgaben, die ich seit meinem Abo-Start Oktober 2013 eh schon als Print bekommen habe? Dann könnte ich den ganzen Stapel alter Zeitungen endlich mal entsorgen 
Oder übersehe ich irgendwo was? 

EDIT:
Habe jetzt folgende Infos bekommen:


> - Digitalabonnenten (oder Kombiabonnenten) haben Zugriff auf Archive. Die gehen im Fall der Apps bis 2000 (!) zurück, PDFs sind wir bis 2011 drin.


Irgendwie find ich die nirgends... kann mir da einer auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Schori (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Bin ich jetzt bescheuert oder ist euer System bekloppt gelöst?! 
Ich habe mich via PC bei Computec mit der neuen Abo-Nr. neu registriert. Kp warum das nötig ist.
Will ich jetzt allerdings Ausgaben über die App lesen geht nichts. Ich kann mich zwar einloggen aber nichts lesen.
Irgendwo kann ich dann meine Abo-Nr. eingeben die wird aber nicht akzeptiert.

Hat hier jemand ähnliche Probs?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Schori schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt bescheuert oder ist euer System bekloppt gelöst?!
> Ich habe mich via PC bei Computec mit der neuen Abo-Nr. neu registriert. Kp warum das nötig ist.
> Will ich jetzt allerdings Ausgaben über die App lesen geht nichts. Ich kann mich zwar einloggen aber nichts lesen.
> Irgendwo kann ich dann meine Abo-Nr. eingeben die wird aber nicht akzeptiert.
> ...



Kannst Du bitte noch mal genau sagen, was Du gemacht hast?

Was genau ist "bei Computec mit der neuen Abo-Nummer registriert"?


----------



## metalstore (10. August 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

irgendwas scheint im Computec Shop nicht zu stimmen (bezogen auf die Nummerierung der Hefte), es gibt zB Ausgabe 99/2000: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Sind das vielleicht Sonderausgaben?


----------



## metalstore (10. August 2017)

*PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sind das vielleicht Sonderausgaben?



kann das Grade nicht nachprüfen, immer wenn ich auf "Meine Ausgaben" klicke wird die Seite neu geladen anstatt die neue Seite zu laden...:/
sobald es wieder geht sag ich aber natürlich Bescheid 

P.S.: Waren die Jahresarchive, weil die so groß sind haben die aus diesem Grund vermutlich nicht am iPad geladen

P.P.S.: nachdem ich sie über Umwege laden konnte gibts allerdings ein "Problem": haben sich alle laden lassen bis auf das 2004'er Jahresarchiv, da stürzt die App (Goodnotes) immer ab, alle anderen (teils auch deutlich größeren) wurden ohne Probleme importiert :/


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. August 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich habe mal bei der Abo-Abteilung nachgefragt, Zitat: "wir (dpv) arbeitet noch daran, diese unglaublich großen Jahresarchiv-PDFs reinzustellen - die Files sind leider aktuell noch zu groß und die IT bei dpv wird noch ein paar Wochen brauchen, um so große Dateien zu ermöglichen"


----------



## Farning (18. September 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Könntet ihr euren treuen digital Abo Kunden bitte zugestehen mit mehr als einem Gerät die PCGH Webseite zu besuchen?
Ich meine, wir sind doch hier alles recht technik-affine Menschen, die sicherlich nicht nur einen PC haben, sondern auch mit dem Tablet oder nem Smartphone surfen. Jedesmal wenn ich mich in die Seite auf dem Handy einlogge, schmeißt es mich auf dem PC raus und begrüßt mich beim nächsten mal wieder mit dem ganzen Werbeprogramm - bis ich mich wieder einlogge, dann hab ich das Werbeprogramm aber gleich wieder auf dem Handy ...
Bei aller verständlichen Furcht vor "Raublesern" und "Abo-Teilern", 2-3 genehmigte Geräte-IPs sollten doch wohl gestattet sein ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Farning schrieb:


> Könntet ihr euren treuen digital Abo Kunden bitte zugestehen mit mehr als einem Gerät die PCGH Webseite zu besuchen?
> Ich meine, wir sind doch hier alles recht technik-affine Menschen, die sicherlich nicht nur einen PC haben, sondern auch mit dem Tablet oder nem Smartphone surfen. Jedesmal wenn ich mich in die Seite auf dem Handy einlogge, schmeißt es mich auf dem PC raus und begrüßt mich beim nächsten mal wieder mit dem ganzen Werbeprogramm - bis ich mich wieder einlogge, dann hab ich das Werbeprogramm aber gleich wieder auf dem Handy ...
> Bei aller verständlichen Furcht vor "Raublesern" und "Abo-Teilern", 2-3 genehmigte Geräte-IPs sollten doch wohl gestattet sein ...



Also die Technik sagt, dass wir keinen "IP-Check" machen und dadurch verhindern, dass mehrere Geräte parallel nutzbar sind.

Insofern wäre wohl eher die Frage, ob das Problem nicht bei den Einstellungen auf Deinem Handy liegt. Welches nutzt Du denn? Und hast Du irgendwelche "lösche bitte alle Cookies nach dem Surfen"-Optionen an?


----------



## Farning (19. September 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also die Technik sagt, dass wir keinen "IP-Check" machen und dadurch verhindern, dass mehrere Geräte parallel nutzbar sind.
> 
> Insofern wäre wohl eher die Frage, ob das Problem nicht bei den Einstellungen auf Deinem Handy liegt. Welches nutzt Du denn? Und hast Du irgendwelche "lösche bitte alle Cookies nach dem Surfen"-Optionen an?



Na das wundert mich jetzt. Danke für die Antwort Thilo. Habe ein Samsung Galaxy S7, Chrome Browser. Meines Wissens Vanilla ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack. Werds mal testen in anderem Browser ... auf dem Mobile und am PC ...

Edit: Habe statt Chrome auf dem Handy nun mal den Samsung Browser genutzt, und siehe da, es kickt mich nicht mehr raus am PC und umgekehrt. Tolle Sache. Ob das an Chrome lag, da ich es auch am PC nutze und sich der Google-Account irgendwie synchronisiert und mich damit an- und ab-meldet? Danke jedenfalls für den Tipp @Thilo


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. September 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Farning schrieb:


> Na das wundert mich jetzt. Danke für die Antwort Thilo. Habe ein Samsung Galaxy S7, Chrome Browser. Meines Wissens Vanilla ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack. Werds mal testen in anderem Browser ... auf dem Mobile und am PC ...



Also ich bin hier ja auch immer wieder parallel mit dem Smartphone eingeloggt (iPhone 6). Habe da eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## metalstore (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei der Abo-Abteilung nachgefragt, Zitat: "wir (dpv) arbeitet noch daran, diese unglaublich großen Jahresarchiv-PDFs reinzustellen - die Files sind leider aktuell noch zu groß und die IT bei dpv wird noch ein paar Wochen brauchen, um so große Dateien zu ermöglichen"



habe es heute spaßeshalber nochmal probiert, das „fehlende“ Jahresarchiv 2004 am Tablet runterzuladen und es hat geklappt


----------



## Hozenploz (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



MDJ schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Abo mit Upgrade:
> Habe mein Print-Abo vor paar Tagen auf Print-Online-Kombination umgestellt. Allerdings habe ich online nur Zugriff auf eine einzige, die neueste Ausgabe (PDF sowie über iOS-App). Sollte ich nicht auch auf andere ältere Ausgaben Zugriff haben? Oder wenigstens die Ausgaben, die ich seit meinem Abo-Start Oktober 2013 eh schon als Print bekommen habe? Dann könnte ich den ganzen Stapel alter Zeitungen endlich mal entsorgen
> Oder übersehe ich irgendwo was?
> 
> ...



Also ich habe hier irgendwie das selbe Problem..
Habe ein PCGH Magazin Print + Digital-Abo abgeschlossen komme aber nicht an ältere Ausgaben heran.
Was mache ich falsch bzw wo liegt das Problem? 
bei PC Games Hardware möchte er immer einen Freischaltcode haben aber wo finde ich diesen denn?

Ich hoffe es kann mit jemand helfen..

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Hozenploz schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier irgendwie das selbe Problem..
> Habe ein PCGH Magazin Print + Digital-Abo abgeschlossen komme aber nicht an ältere Ausgaben heran.
> Was mache ich falsch bzw wo liegt das Problem?
> bei PC Games Hardware möchte er immer einen Freischaltcode haben aber wo finde ich diesen denn?
> ...



Am besten das Problem mit Abonummer oder Namen direkt an computec@dpv.de schicken.


----------



## MikeBBQ (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hallo,

ich komme leider auch nicht vorwärts, also das alles so umständlich ist, kann ich gar nicht glauben ...

Ich habe gestern am 02.01. das Digital Abo erworben, bin jetzt bei PCGH registriert (Online-Abo funktioniert) und bei Computec Shop. Ich nutze die Android App auf einem Samsung Tablett, melde mich dort an und kann auch nur Ausgaben kaufen. Beim plattformübergreifenden anmelden steht dort Abo kann nicht zugeordnet werden oder so ähnlich. Ich kann auch keine älteren Ausgaben ansehen. Auch ePaper über die Homepage funzt nicht, ich melde mich an und kann immer nur die Vorschauen ansehen. Wiederherstellen Funktion bringt nichts, es gibt nichts herzustellen.

Also schön langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Jegliche bisherige Anmeldungen die ich durchgeführt habe waren wesentlich simpler.

Wäre für Rüchmeldung dankbar.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



MikeBBQ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme leider auch nicht vorwärts, also das alles so umständlich ist, kann ich gar nicht glauben ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Mike,

schade, dass das bei Dir nicht klappt. 

Kannst Du bitte Deine Abo-Nr. und Deine Mailadresse, auf die das Digitalabo registriert ist, mitteilen an:
abo@computec.de ?


----------



## Hozenploz (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Hozenploz schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier irgendwie das selbe Problem..
> Habe ein PCGH Magazin Print + Digital-Abo abgeschlossen komme aber nicht an ältere Ausgaben heran.
> Was mache ich falsch bzw wo liegt das Problem?
> bei PC Games Hardware möchte er immer einen Freischaltcode haben aber wo finde ich diesen denn?
> ...



Um evtl auch anderen zu helfen.
Das Problem lag eigentlich daran das ich nicht gewartet habe.
Habe den Support angeschrieben und auch zeitnah eine Antwort bekommen, klasse!
ca. 4 Tage später konnte ich auch auf die alten Zeitschriften zugreifen.
Bei E-Paper steht zwar immer noch der Heftpreis aber ich kann sie vollständig lesen.


----------



## MikeBBQ (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> schade, dass das bei Dir nicht klappt.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich nun getan und warte noch auf die Rückmeldung, danke vorerst. Ich hoffe das Problem wird gelöst ...


----------



## MikeBBQ (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> schade, dass das bei Dir nicht klappt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thilo,

ich habe am 03.01.18 gegen 13.50 Uhr eine Mail an die obige Adresse gesendet, mit Abo Nr. und Emailadresse und habe als Erläuterung diesen Forumseintrag verwendet. Bis heute Abend (04.01.18) habe ich keinerlei Info erhalten, wie lange muss ich mich bei so einer Anfrage gedulden? Hast du da Erfahrungswerte?

Ich probiere es immer wieder, Epaper funzt nicht, da soll ich die Ausgaben kaufen und kann nur Vorschauen lesen und in der App wird bei "mein Account" plattformübergreifenden lesen meine Abo Nummer als nicht buchbar angezeigt. Natürlich kann ich hier auch nur Vorschauen lesen oder Ausgaben kaufen, obwohl ich regulär angemeldet bin.

Gute Lust habe ich und widerrufe den ganzen Rotz ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



MikeBBQ schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> ich habe am 03.01.18 gegen 13.50 Uhr eine Mail an die obige Adresse gesendet, mit Abo Nr. und Emailadresse und habe als Erläuterung diesen Forumseintrag verwendet. Bis heute Abend (04.01.18) habe ich keinerlei Info erhalten, wie lange muss ich mich bei so einer Anfrage gedulden? Hast du da Erfahrungswerte?
> 
> ...



Hallo Mike,

ich kann mich für die Unannehmlichkeiten nur entschuldigen. "Normalerweise" ist das eine einfache Aktion - bei Dir speziell rauchen gerade die Köpfe, warum es nicht klappt. Daher auch die ungewöhnliche lange Bearbeitungsdauer. Dass jetzt zwischendurch keine Meldung kommt, sieht für Dich natürlich doof aus - aber Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass alle Beteiligten daran arbeiten.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Du noch etwas Geduld hast. Wenn ich ansonsten irgendwas für Dich tun kann, um Dich bei Laune zu halten, sag gerne per PM Bescheid.


----------



## MikeBBQ (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> ich kann mich für die Unannehmlichkeiten nur entschuldigen. "Normalerweise" ist das eine einfache Aktion - bei Dir speziell rauchen gerade die Köpfe, warum es nicht klappt. Daher auch die ungewöhnliche lange Bearbeitungsdauer. Dass jetzt zwischendurch keine Meldung kommt, sieht für Dich natürlich doof aus - aber Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass alle Beteiligten daran arbeiten.
> 
> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Du noch etwas Geduld hast. Wenn ich ansonsten irgendwas für Dich tun kann, um Dich bei Laune zu halten, sag gerne per PM Bescheid.




Hallo Thilo,

heute Nachmittag (05.01.) bekam ich eine Mail von kundenservice@dpv.de das es nun funktionieren sollte, in der Arbeit konnte ich das nicht testen. Als ich heute Abend nach Hause kam stürzte ich mich gleich auf die App am Tablet, es schien alles zu sein wie immer und als ich die neueste Ausgabe öffnete, kamen wieder nur die Vorschauseiten, doch auf einmal hat es geladen und nur 3 Sekunden später war die ganze Ausgabe lesbar. Ich habe dies dann noch mit den zuletzt erschienenen Ausgaben probiert und es funzte alles. Ebenso bei epaper im Browser, hier kann ich nun auch bei allen Ausgaben auf "anzeigen" klicken und sie erscheinen komplett.

Ich muss Hozenploz vom Post 137 zustimmen, im epaper steht auch bei mir noch ich könne die Ausgabe für 3,99 erwerben, ebenso in der App wenn ich auf "Abonnements" klicke erscheint immer noch das keine Abo vorhanden ist. Beim plattformübergreifenden lesen kann er mit der Abonummer ebenso nichts anfangen, es kann praktisch nicht gebucht bzw. zugeordnet werden. Aber was solls , nun funktioniert es.

Ich dachte schon ob ich bescheuert bin, baue meine PCs seit fast 20 Jahren selbst zusammen, habe mich im Jahr 2000 bei ebay registriert und man kann nicht sagen das "früher" Registrierungen komfortabel waren und mittlerweile ist man zig mal irgendwo angemeldet und beim pcgh Digitalabo sollte es nicht funzen?  

Also vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung, an DPV schreibe ich selbst noch zurück und bedanke mich. 

Gut das ich so früh begonnen habe mit dem Ganzen, wollte nämlich Anfang April im Urlaub ausführlich pcgh lesen, nun passt das


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



MikeBBQ schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> heute Nachmittag (05.01.) bekam ich eine Mail von kundenservice@dpv.de das es nun funktionieren sollte, in der Arbeit konnte ich das nicht testen. Als ich heute Abend nach Hause kam stürzte ich mich gleich auf die App am Tablet, es schien alles zu sein wie immer und als ich die neueste Ausgabe öffnete, kamen wieder nur die Vorschauseiten, doch auf einmal hat es geladen und nur 3 Sekunden später war die ganze Ausgabe lesbar. Ich habe dies dann noch mit den zuletzt erschienenen Ausgaben probiert und es funzte alles. Ebenso bei epaper im Browser, hier kann ich nun auch bei allen Ausgaben auf "anzeigen" klicken und sie erscheinen komplett.
> 
> ...



Kern des Problems ist, dass wir ja eine App bei Apple einreichen müssen - und was Du dann als "kein Abo siehst", ist eben das Apple-eigene Abo, das standardmäßig drin ist.

Wir wollen aber plattformübergreifende Nutzung ermöglichen, das geht aber nicht mit Apple-Only. Deshalb nicht verwirren lassen.


----------



## MikeBBQ (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Kern des Problems ist, dass wir ja eine App bei Apple einreichen müssen - und was Du dann als "kein Abo siehst", ist eben das Apple-eigene Abo, das standardmäßig drin ist.
> 
> Wir wollen aber plattformübergreifende Nutzung ermöglichen, das geht aber nicht mit Apple-Only. Deshalb nicht verwirren lassen.




Also irgendwie verstehe ich die Welt gerade nicht. Ich verstehe deine Aussage absolut nicht, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich noch nie in meinem Leben ein Apple Produkt genutzt habe und habe es nach heutigem Stand auch nicht vor. Ich nutze die App auf einem Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1 Version 2016.

Doch das viel Lustigere ist, ich bekam heute von abo-digital@dpv.de eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt :

"Sehr geehrter Herr Herrmann,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wir haben Ihren Zugang im System überprüft und das Problem behoben.

Bitte prüfen Sie mit den Zugangsdaten, ob Sie nun Zugriff auf die digitalen Angebote haben.

Für weitere Fragen, Probleme oder Anregungen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.

Bitte behalten Sie bei Ihrer Antwort Ihre ursprüngliche Anfrage/Nachricht bei, da wir Ihre Anfrage sonst nur mit Verzögerung bearbeiten können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Kundenservice Computec Media AG

DPV Deutscher Pressevertrieb
20080 Hamburg

Tel.: 0911 - 99 399 098
Fax: 01805 - 8618002"


und seit heute Abend (08.01.18) funzt auch das Abo nicht mehr !!!!

Ich habe in der App am Wochenende die Ausgaben 03/17 bis 02/18 heruntergeladen und jeweils alle ca. 135 Seite sehen können und seit heute klappt es nur noch mit Ausgabe 02/18, alle älteren Ausgaben könne ich nur wieder käuflich erwerben. Es zeigte mir jeweils kurz noch die 135 Seiten an und schaltete 1-2 Sekunden später wieder "nur" auf die Vorschauseiten um.
So dachte ich mir, jetzt loggst du dich bei pcgh epaper ein (mit Firefox Browser) und überprüfst das und siehe da, wieder das gleiche, ich kann mir nur Ausgabe 02/18 "anzeigen" lassen und alle älteren nur wieder erwerben oder Freischaltcode eingeben.

Wer bitte, hat hier wieder einen Bock geschossen ? 
Jetzt wo es am Wochenende endlich funzte geht es wieder nicht mehr ?

Ich komme mir vor wie ein Betatester, bei Games würden wir sagen, naja das kennen wir. es wird einen Day1 Patch geben und nach einem Jahr ist das Spiel ausgereift.

Also ich werde parallel auf die o.a. Emailadresse antworten und denen mitteilen, dass die das schleunigst bereinigen sollen. 

Ich mach noch Witze damit "gut das ich so früh angefangen habe, weil ich pcgh im Urlaub lesen möchte", ich kann euch nur sagen der April ist schneller da als man denkt ...


----------



## MikeBBQ (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich wollte nochmal ein Update in meiner Problematik mit dem pcgh Digitalabo geben. Nach heutigem Stand (19.01.) funktioniert alles, App, ePaper und download im Computec Shop.

Jedoch war es eine sehr zähe Angelegenheit ...

Nachdem es wie oben geschildert wieder nicht funzte, ging es folgendermaßen weiter:

1. Ich konnte die Digitalausgaben wieder lesen, jedoch nur die neueste Ausgabe, den Rest nicht.
2. Es klappten die Ausgaben 02/18 bis einschließlich 02/17, alle älteren Ausgaben ab 01/17 abwärts konnte ich nicht lesen, sondern nur käuflich erwerben.
3. Nach einem Anruf und vorherigen Mails, wurde alles resettet und die Berechtigung neu verteilt, seit dem funzen alle Ausgaben.

Das Lustige war, die Damen am Telefon war sehr nett, bemüht und hat das Problem im Prinzip gelöst. Ich schilderte Ihr, das ich einen Tag vorher auch auf eine Mail von dpv geantwortet habe und nicht das die jetzt wieder alles auf den Kopf stellen, Sie meinte, nein, es wird sofort ein Eintrag erfasst, das nun alles abgeschlossen sei. Zwei Tage später bekam ich trotzdem nochmal eine Mail, das der Fehler gefunden sei und alles korrigiert wurde, obwohl es die Damen zuvor schon am Telefon erledigt hatte. Zuerst dachte ich hoffentlich habe die jetzt nicht wieder alles umgekrempelt, doch es blieb dabei und funzt nun.

Ich bleibe jetzt mal vorsichtig optimistisch und bete, dass es nicht ausgerechnet im Urlaub wieder los geht, das ich nur eine oder zwei Ausgaben (oder so ähnlich) lesen kann.

Nach heutigem Stand ist der Vorgang abgeschlossen ...


----------



## Khabarak (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Ich bin jeden Tag wieder erstaunt, wie viel Geld der Verlag einfach liegen lässt...
Die beiden Apps für PCG und PCGH sind zwar nett, aber nur die halbe Miete.
Wie wäre es mit einer App für die Webseite?
Inklusive Zugang zum Forum?

Die Redaktionsmitglieder kennen inzwischen meine Dauervergleiche mit heise. Deshalb nehme ich mal was, das euch deutlich näher sein sollte:

Selbst die Konkurrenz schafft es nicht, eine eigene App auf die Beine zu stellen.
Dafür gibt es aber eine kostenlose Fan App für den News Stream von gamestar.de:

News Reader fur Gamestar App - Spiele News – Android-Apps  auf Google Play

Mein Vorschlag:
Schnappt euch den Entwickler.
Drückt ihm eine kleinere bis mittlere Stange Geld in die Hand und lasst euch eine App erstellen.

Vorteil:

Keine Adblocker
Deutlich bessere Bindung der Community
Deutlich verbesserte Sichtbarkeit der eigenen Meldungen dank Push Nachrichten.

Nachteile:
Wartung der App.

Aber: 
Die oben genannte App wurde "mal eben" nebenher entwickelt und bringt deutliche Vorteile für mich als Nutzer und für euch als "Verkäufer" eures Produktes.


Aktuell findet PCGH auf meinem Smartphone so gut wie nicht statt.
Ist mir schlicht zu umständlich.
Selbst wenn ich eure Webseite ansurfe lauert gleich der Adblocker von Chrome.

Eure (Verlag) GamesTV24 App stirbt seit einem Jahr einsam vor sich hin. Keine Reaktion auf die negativen Bewertungen... Edit: Und keinerlei neue Version der App /Edit
Ähnliches gilt für eure anderen Apps.
Keine Reaktion nach dem Motto "Hey, wir kümmern uns drum. Wird in einer der nächsten Versionen behoben" Oder... "War n Server Schluckauf. Ist gefixt".
Oder - Gott bewahre - nach Erscheinen der gefixten Version die passenden negativen Kommentare beantworten "Hey, schau es dir bitte nochmal an. die neue Version hat einen Fix für dein Problem.
Nein... 1 Stern Bewertungen sind seit über einem Jahr unbeantwortet.

Genau so hinterlässt man unzufriedene Leser, die sich schleunigst woanders umsehen.


Und bitte nicht die zusätzliche Arbeit bei der aktuellen Redaktion abladen.
Die hat wegen der fehlenden Trennschärfe zwischen euren Produkten eh schon mehr als genug zu tun.


----------



## Nerma (13. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Hallo,

ich nutze die Android-App an einem Samsung Galaxy TAB S2 mit Android 7.0.

Ich bin leider ratlos, wie ich in der App Lesezeichen setze.
Kann mir da bitte Jemand einen Tipp geben?

Danke!


----------



## Meynti (22. September 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Guten Tag, ich hab die App für mein Android Handy.
Mein ich wollte meine bereits gekauften Hefte anschauen und habe auch auf "wiederherstellen" geklickt aber wo finde ich sie dann?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*



Meynti schrieb:


> Guten Tag, ich hab die App für mein Android Handy.
> Mein ich wollte meine bereits gekauften Hefte anschauen und habe auch auf "wiederherstellen" geklickt aber wo finde ich sie dann?



Hi,

ich kenne die Android-App nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, aber in iOS gibt es ja links das Ausklappmenü, wo auch die Ausgaben stehen.


----------



## Mintnix (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Wo muss ich mich hinwenden, wenn das mit der Android App nicht richtig funktioniert?
Habe Digital Abo und kann aber die neuste Ausgabe nicht runterladen, bekomme nur die Vorschau. Bei den älteren Ausgaben geht es ohne Probleme.

-

Update 5.12.18
Jetzt geht es plötzlich wieder. Manchmal hilfts es ein paar Tage zu warten.  Ich lese sehr gern über die App. Macht das “Heft“ irgendwie sehr bequem. Danke und nie wieder die dicken Papierstapel im Keller.


----------



## AJack10600 (30. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Die PCGH app is einfach eine Katastrophe... Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt wirklich mühsam, dass eine App von einer IT Zeitschrift dauernd mit Zugriffsrechten zu kämpfen hat... es nervt einfach und ist lächerlich... es geht mal wieder nichts mehr in der App, obwohl ich vor paar Tagen noch alles lesen konnte. Jetzt findet er schon wieder mal kein Abo... (Nein, Habe kein iPhone, Android).

Jetzt schreiben wir wieder Support an, wie immer, oder auch nicht... das beste scheint mir ich kaufe wieder die Print Ausgabe..  Sehr fortschrittlich... seufz...


----------



## Hirog76 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread*

Tja, die Android App scheint den Anbieter nicht mehr zu interessieren. Wollte letzt was zu Thema undervolten nachschlagen.........alle gekauften Ausgaben weg. Benutzt du mal wiederherstellen. Wiederherstellen erfolgreich, Hefte weiterhin verschwunden. Toll. Ich hätte gern meine gekauften PCGH Ausgaben wieder und nein  ich werde nicht dem Aboservice oder sonst jemanden hinterher hecheln. Von einer Zeitung wie PCGH erwarte ich eine funktionierende App und evtl auch mal ne Reaktion auf die ganzen negativen Kommentare im Play Store. Schaut mal über den Tellerrand zu euren Mitbewerbern, da klappt es doch auch. Aber vermutlich wird hier auch nix passieren, wie man am letzten Eintrag eines Mods hier sieht (2018).


----------



## bushfeuer (15. Juli 2020)

Nachdem ich jahrelang die Print-Ausgabe genutzt habe, lese ich jetzt seit mittlerweile etwas mehr als einem Jahr die PCGH ausschließlich über die Android-App auf meinem 8"-Tablet (Sony Xperia Z3 Tablet Compact). Prinzipiell funktioniert alles ziemlich gut, obwohl mein Tablet schon etwas betagt ist. Zwei Wünsche hätte ich jedoch:

1. Die Bilder in den PCGH-Ausgaben sind für meinen Geschmack zu stark komprimiert. Gerade bei Vergleichen verschiedener Grafikeinstellungen in Spielen erkennt man die Unterschiede in den komprimierten Bildern teilweise nicht mehr. Könntet ihr also eventuell weniger stark komprimieren, auch wenn die Download-Größe der Ausgaben dann zunimmt? An Speicherplatz mangelt es bei mir nicht und meine Internet-Verbindung sollte das auch hergeben 
2. Im Hochformat wird standardmäßig eine ganze Einzelseite dargestellt. Dann ist die Schrift auf meinem kleinen Bildschirm natürlich recht winzig. Im Querformat wird standardmäßig dann allerdings eine Doppelseite dargestellt, sodass die Schrift noch kleiner wird. Natürlich kann ich problemlos zoomen, mit meiner ausbaufähigen Hand-Auge-Koordination wird dann allerdings das Scrollen etwas mühsam. Statt hoch und runter scrolle ich eben auch nach links und rechts. Könntet ihr also vielleicht eine Darstellungsoption einführen, bei der im Querformat eine einzelne Seite auf die gesamte Bildschirmbreite skaliert wird? Zudem müsste die Seite für das Scrollen dann "einrasten", sodass beim Hoch- und Runterscrollen nicht versehentlich nach links und rechts gescrollt wird. Das würde zumindest in meinem Fall den Lesekomfort deutlich erhöhen 

Insgesamt kann ich mit dem Konzept, das gedruckte Layout einfach auch digital darzustellen, schon leben. Deutlich geiler wäre allerdings eine "echte" Digitalausgabe, wie z.B. bei der Süddeutschen Zeitung. Damit meine ich im Prinzip eine Darstellung wie bei den Online-Artikeln, nur halt als runterladbare PCGH-"Print"-Ausgabe. Klar, man kann in der App die Artikel anklicken und bekommt dann eine Darstellung in dieser Art, allerdings nur einzeln pro Print-Seite und ohne Extra-Kästen und Abbildungen. Hier könntet ihr eventuell funktionsmäßig also noch ein bisschen was nachlegen, gerade auch als Tech-Magazin. Das Non-Plus-Ultra wären dann natürlich als Bonus noch Multimedia-Inhalte (z.B. Animationen, kurze Vergleichsvideos, ...), um alle Vorteile der digitalen Plattform auch zu nutzen  Andersrum würde es mich jetzt auch nicht übermäßig stören, wenn beim "Umblättern" in der Digitalausgabe auch mal eine Werbeanzeige geschaltet wird, die es in der Print-Ausgabe nicht gegeben hätte, zumindest solange die Werbung nicht Überhand nimmt. Es dürfte die PCGH aus meiner Sicht gerne noch das ein oder andere weitere Jahr geben 

Abgesehen von diesen technischen Dingen möchte ich aber auf jeden Fall auch nochmal betonen, dass ich nach wie vor sehr gerne PCGH lese - macht weiter so!

P.S.: Falls es meine gewünschten Funktionen schon gibt und ich nur zu blöd bin, sie zu finden, bitte ich um freundliche Hinweise


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juli 2020)

bushfeuer schrieb:


> 1. Die Bilder in den PCGH-Ausgaben sind für meinen Geschmack zu stark komprimiert. Gerade bei Vergleichen verschiedener Grafikeinstellungen in Spielen erkennt man die Unterschiede in den komprimierten Bildern teilweise nicht mehr. Könntet ihr also eventuell weniger stark komprimieren, auch wenn die Download-Größe der Ausgaben dann zunimmt? An Speicherplatz mangelt es bei mir nicht und meine Internet-Verbindung sollte das auch hergeben



Hallo,

danke für das konstruktive Feedback. Kannst Du mir speziell zu diesem Punkt mal ein aktuelles Beispiel nennen, wo es besonders schlecht ist? Dann können wir das mit unserem PDFs und dem Anbieter gegenprüfen. Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## bushfeuer (15. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für das konstruktive Feedback. Kannst Du mir speziell zu diesem Punkt mal ein aktuelles Beispiel nennen, wo es besonders schlecht ist? Dann können wir das mit unserem PDFs und dem Anbieter gegenprüfen. Besten Dank schon mal!



Einen problematischen Grafikeinstellungs-Vergleich finde ich tatsächlich gerade nicht, aber ein paar Beispiele für Abbildungen ausbaufähiger Qualität schon:

07/2020, S.44: Die kleinen Beschriftungen der roten Bauteile jeweils links von "SFU" sind gerade noch so lesbar, da wird es schon sehr pixelig.
08/2020, S.99, unterstes Bild: Falls das Ziel war, dass man die Bug-Reports noch lesen kann, ist das auch absolut grenzwertig.
Auch schon etwas schwer lesbar ist z.B. die Beschriftung in den orangen Kästen in der oberen Abbildung auf S. 81 der 08/2020.

Bei näherer Betrachtung scheint mir also weniger Kompression als vielmehr eine zu niedrige Auflösung das Qualitätsproblem zu sein, das mir beim Lesen immer wieder aufgefallen ist. 

Ich gebe zu - das ist alles Jammern auf absolut hohem Niveau, man kann ja in den Beispielen schon irgendwie alles noch lesen. Beim Lesen der gedruckten Ausgabe sind mir solche Qualitäts-Probleme allerdings eigentlich nie aufgefallen, darum wollte ich sie in Bezug auf die App einmal anmerken


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juli 2020)

bushfeuer schrieb:


> Einen problematischen Grafikeinstellungs-Vergleich finde ich tatsächlich gerade nicht, aber ein paar Beispiele für Abbildungen ausbaufähiger Qualität schon:
> 
> 07/2020, S.44: Die kleinen Beschriftungen der roten Bauteile jeweils links von "SFU" sind gerade noch so lesbar, da wird es schon sehr pixelig.
> 08/2020, S.99, unterstes Bild: Falls das Ziel war, dass man die Bug-Reports noch lesen kann, ist das auch absolut grenzwertig.
> ...



Hallöle,

wir haben mit unserem Dienstleister gesprochen und folgende Info erhalten. "Wir haben nun die Kompression für alle Image Widgets verringert, wodurch sich Ihre Leser in zukünftigen Ausgaben über eine sichtbar bessere Qualität erfreuen können. Mit den neuen Einstellungen sollte der Größenzuwachs dabei überschaubar bleiben."

Dann warten wir mal auf die neue Ausgabe, dann kannst Du Dir das ansehen und hier wieder gerne Feedback geben.


----------



## bushfeuer (21. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> wir haben mit unserem Dienstleister gesprochen und folgende Info erhalten. "Wir haben nun die Kompression für alle Image Widgets verringert, wodurch sich Ihre Leser in zukünftigen Ausgaben über eine sichtbar bessere Qualität erfreuen können. Mit den neuen Einstellungen sollte der Größenzuwachs dabei überschaubar bleiben."
> 
> Dann warten wir mal auf die neue Ausgabe, dann kannst Du Dir das ansehen und hier wieder gerne Feedback geben.



Super! Vielen Dank  Ein Grund mehr, sich auf die neue Ausgabe zu freuen


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Oktober 2020)

Die neue Ausgabe wird nicht komplett geladen. Würde es gern noch auf anderen Geräten testen, aber die Wiederherstellung klappt mal wieder nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Die neue Ausgabe wird nicht komplett geladen. Würde es gern noch auf anderen Geräten testen, aber die Wiederherstellung klappt mal wieder nicht.



Wo lädst Du denn die Ausgabe genau?


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Oktober 2020)

In der PCGH Android App. Die Seiten 13 und 15 wollen nicht.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Oktober 2020)

Klappt nach wie vor nicht...


----------



## Dougy1st (21. Dezember 2020)

Hey. Bin neu hier... Hab ein Probeabo (3 Monate) abgeschlossen in der auch PCGH werbefrei ist... doch wie füge ich den COMPUTEC Login mit der PCGH Seite durch? Also quasi, dass PCGH "weiß", dass ich ein Abo habe?

Danke & Grüße.
D


Dougy1st schrieb:


> Hey. Bin neu hier... Hab ein Probeabo (3 Monate) abgeschlossen in der auch PCGH werbefrei ist... doch wie füge ich den COMPUTEC Login mit der PCGH Seite durch? Also quasi, dass PCGH "weiß", dass ich ein Abo habe?
> 
> Danke & Grüße.
> D


Hat sich erledigt... Hilft halt oft die Emails vollständig zu lesen...


----------



## Capucius (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich lese die PCGH seit kurzem in der App auf dem iPad, ist perfekt für mich, so kann ich alte Ausgaben behalten ohne mir stapelweise das Computerzimmer zuzumüllen.  Das läuft auch ziemlich gut, ich habe da sogar jetzt mein erstes Abo abgeschlossen. Ich habe aber ein paar Punkte und auch Feedback:


Ich habe mir das Paket mit allen Ausgaben des letzten Jahres gekauft. Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass das dann eine Megaausgabe wird. Während ich sonst keinerlei Probleme mit der App habe schmiert sie mir dabei regelmäßig ohne Fehlermeldung ab, ich vermute schlicht Speicherprobleme. Das iPad ist 6th Generation von 2019 und nicht soo schwachbrüstig. Wäre wirklich angenehmer da einfach nach Kauf die 12 Einzelausgaben zu kriegen. Aber ich weiß, technische Einschränkungen, CMS, etc... 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit so zu abonnieren, dass man auf dem iPad liest und für's (Zwei)Jahresabo trotzdem eine Prämie bekommt?
Ansonsten: Habt ihr einen empfohlenen Weg, wie man bequem auf dem iPad lesen kann, mit vergleichbarem Funktionsumfang der App, ohne dass Apple euch ein Drittel der € abzieht?


----------



## Khabarak (9. Oktober 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Paket mit allen Ausgaben des letzten Jahres gekauft. Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass das dann eine Megaausgabe wird. Während ich sonst keinerlei Probleme mit der App habe schmiert sie mir dabei regelmäßig ohne Fehlermeldung ab, ich vermute schlicht Speicherprobleme. Das iPad ist 6th Generation von 2019 und nicht soo schwachbrüstig. Wäre wirklich angenehmer da einfach nach Kauf die 12 Einzelausgaben zu kriegen. Aber ich weiß, technische Einschränkungen, CMS, etc...


Naja.. da msn die Ausgaben einzeln kaufen kann, sollte es irgendwie möglich sein, die auch einem Paket zuzuordnen.. aber es gibt ja immer seltsame Einschränkungern bei Software...



Capucius schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Habt ihr einen empfohlenen Weg, wie man bequem auf dem iPad lesen kann, mit vergleichbarem Funktionsumfang der App, ohne dass Apple euch ein Drittel der € abzieht?


Um mal eine Tim Cook konforme Antwort zu geben:
Kauf dir ein Android Tablet.

Leider hat Apple ja schon versucht, Provision für Transaktionen einzustreichen, die komplett außerhalb des Appleversums getätigt wurden, nur weil man den Inhalt dann auf dem iPad konsumieren kann.


----------



## Capucius (9. Oktober 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Um mal eine Tim Cook konforme Antwort zu geben:Kauf dir ein Android Tablet.


Natürlich mache ich das nicht. Android Tablets sind im Musikbereich, für den ich das iPad primär habe, überhaupt keine Konkurrenz. Die meisten Apps und ein InterApp Audio System gibt es da schlicht nicht.


----------



## Khabarak (9. Oktober 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> Natürlich mache ich das nicht. Android Tablets sind im Musikbereich, für den ich das iPad primär habe, überhaupt keine Konkurrenz. Die meisten Apps und ein InterApp Audio System gibt es da schlicht nicht.


Ist auch vollkommen verständlich, dass du es nicht machst.
Ich würde halt nicht wirklich Hoffnungen darauf legen, dass es einen Weg um die Apple Provision herum gibt.
Um das Thema dreht sich ja die Klage von Epic.


----------



## Capucius (9. Oktober 2022)

Was auf jeden Fall geht, sind PDF-Ausgaben, aber deswegen ja die Frage oben, die App hat halt schon ein paar nette, den PDFs überlegene, Features.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Oktober 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> Ich lese die PCGH seit kurzem in der App auf dem iPad, ist perfekt für mich, so kann ich alte Ausgaben behalten ohne mir stapelweise das Computerzimmer zuzumüllen.  Das läuft auch ziemlich gut, ich habe da sogar jetzt mein erstes Abo abgeschlossen. Ich habe aber ein paar Punkte und auch Feedback:
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir das Paket mit allen Ausgaben des letzten Jahres gekauft. Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass das dann eine Megaausgabe wird. Während ich sonst keinerlei Probleme mit der App habe schmiert sie mir dabei regelmäßig ohne Fehlermeldung ab, ich vermute schlicht Speicherprobleme. Das iPad ist 6th Generation von 2019 und nicht soo schwachbrüstig. Wäre wirklich angenehmer da einfach nach Kauf die 12 Einzelausgaben zu kriegen. Aber ich weiß, technische Einschränkungen, CMS, etc...
> ...


Hallo und sorry für die Wartezeit:

Magst Du mir mal Public ID aus der App schicken? Dann können wir der ersten Frage nachgehen.
Wenn Du ein Zweijahresabo bei uns im Shop abschließt und nicht in der iOSApp, dann hast Du ja den gleichen Funktionsumfang, sprich Du kannst als registrierter User im Shop mit den gleichen Zugangsdaten auch die App nutzen, hast die ePaper-Ausgaben im Account und bekommst eine Prämie.








						PCGH - Digital-Abo mit Spieleprämien: Victoria 3 • A Plague Tale Requiem • Sweet Transit • Scorn
					

Das Digital-Abo von PCGH mit Spieleprämien - aktuell Victoria 3, A Plague Tale Requiem, Sweet Transit, Scorn oder Evil West




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Wie gesagt, wenn Du das Abo bei uns im Shop abschließt und nicht in der iOSApp dann hast Du den gleichen Funktionsumfang.


----------

